# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Antes que sea tarde

## Bruno Cillóniz

Comparto el documental #AntesQueSeaTarde sobre el #CambioClimático con Leonardo DiCaprio. 
Ya es hora de hacer algo y dejar de hablar, hablar, hablar, hablar, hablar... ¡Muy interesante y totalmente recomendado!   Temas similares: Hongos suillus luteos antes boletus Artículo: Las hormigas descubrieron la agricultura antes que los humanos Artículo: Exportaciones agrarias alcanzarán los US$ 10,000 millones antes del 2021 Arroz y Trigo se cultivaran con biotecnología antes de 6 años De Córdova dejaría el MINAG antes de octubre

----------


## josue.1

me parece totalmente real y pienso que hay que trabajar en la contaminación lo antes posible , la taza de contaminación con respecto a la curva de la década pasada se disparo , si buscan solo un poco en Internet se darán cuenta que todos los países ya tienen un nivel de contaminación alarmante , ya no se dice cual país esta contaminado si no que le hacen énfasis al mas contaminado de todos , descubrieron una isla de basura plástica en la mitad del atlántico , es triste y alarmante , por que el plástico es nocivo y con el tiempo el sol va convirtiendo este plástico no renovable ni biodegradable en pedazos cada vez mas pequeños , alimentando la vida marina de basura , que luego cuando es pescado por las industrias y servido en la mesa estos los abren y descubren que su estomago no esta mas que lleno de virutas de plástico , me dio horror enterarme de eso 
aqui les dejo una pagina informativa sobre lo grave que esta siendo la contaminación en nuestros tiempos , explicando los efectos que pueden acarrear la contaminación , sobre todo del agua y el aire que es vital para la vida humana y que si se afecta o no se cuida , puede cambiar nuestro estilo de vida disminuyendo su calidad radicalmente .  https://tiposdecontaminacion.net/

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## carlos.1

hola es muy cierto , es totalmente real , ya estamos casi al final del camino con el ecosistema que nos queda , gracias por tu aporte josue muy informativo .

----------


## AlmaSA

Yo lo tomo bastante en serio. Supongo que se podrá parar pero no estamos ahora mismo no estamos en buen camino.  https://cnnespanol.cnn.com/video/arg...-buenos-aires/

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------

